
Finally a free cookie consent solution that doesn't ruin your website - legalmonster
https://www.legalmonster.com/features/cookie-consent/
======
Nextgrid
> By continuing, I agree to receive email marketing from Legal Monster ApS
> about webinars, product updates and latest news.

Ironic how you advertise a solution for GDPR compliance but your company
itself is not actually compliant. Your don't seem to be using your own cookie
consent solution either, and the "necessary" cookies in their is superfluous
(cookies that are strictly necessary and do not contain personal data nor are
used for marketing do not need usually consent - the cookie used to remember
that I closed the cookie consent banner does not need consent itself).

I feel like this is yet more FUD around cookies and the GDPR. The spirit of
the law is to not stalk people regardless of technical solution (so caring
about cookies alone won't do anything if you or your "partners" are also using
local storage or browser fingerprinting), but that's an inconvenient truth
that will kill the majority of scummy online businesses today so nobody wants
to admit it.

